# Environmental Management (ISO 14001)



## Eng.Foam (5 مارس 2007)

منقول

Environmental Management 

The company’s top management focuses strongly on the environment – a focus supported by various environmental programmes and activities, including promoting staff awareness on the importance of environmental preservation.

Recognising the need to launch an environmental policy that is not only easy to understand, but is in line with the relevant legal requirements too, Vinythai also understands the importance of communicating such a policy throughout the whole company. Even members of the public are welcome to see the company’s policy. Key to the policy is an emphasis on continual improvement and pollution prevention.

Besides its environmental policy, Vinythai has also adopted its parent company’s Environmental Audit System since the beginning of its operation. Reflecting the company’s environmental commitment was its achievement of ISO 14001 certification in 1999.

Key elements of environmental performance

Environmental aspect identification 
Objectives, targets and environmental management programme 
Compliance with legal and other requirements 
Identification of environmental responsibility 
Training on the environment 
Environmental monitoring and measurement 
Management review of environmental management system 


[


----------



## Eng.Foam (5 مارس 2007)

*Key elements of environmental performance*

Environmental Aspect Identification


The most important step in developing an environmental management system is the identification and assessment made of the environmental aspects of each product and activity. Such a step enables problems to be clearly defined, giving the company ample information with which to solve them. The task should, of course, be in accordance with the type of organisation and company structure. To ensure best results, all staff of each department should be involved in any environment-related decisions, allowing for maximum cooperation​


----------



## Eng.Foam (5 مارس 2007)

Objectives, Targets and Environmental 
Management Programme​

All significant environmental aspects should be considered in the programme, with a final aim to control or reduce waste and emissions. Objectives and targets are set up to enable this, and the environmental management programme is developed as a way to monitor and measure each of these aspects.

Objectives and targets are defined under Vinythai’s “S M A R T” system:

- Specific >>> To define specifically the objectives and targets. 
- Measurable >>> To identify a practical form of measurement. 
- Achievable >>> To make it achievable. 
- Realistic >>> To develop a realistic approach. 
- Time-based >>> To fix the timeframe.​


----------



## Eng.Foam (5 مارس 2007)

Compliance with the legal and other 
requirements​


The identification and assessment of these environmental aspects are carried out in accordance with the relevant legal requirements. A list of such requirements is made available, with up-dates given by the company, either via the government gazette book or the Internet. In addition, permits and reports required by law are also made available for public viewing.​


----------



## Eng.Foam (5 مارس 2007)

Identification of Environmental Responsibility​


This is separated into two parts, as follows​

1General Environmental Responsibilities Such responsibilities are identified in the job description of all staff, and includes such items as​
a To report abnormal cases or circumstances as regards occupational health, safety and the environment​
b To give suggestions for improvement​
c To participate in the programmes/activities concerning occupational health, safety and the environment

d To work strictly in compliance with the occupational health, safety and environmental policy, rules and work instructions. 

e To minimise waste​
2 Specific Environmental Responsibilities These are defined according to the employee’s job function, as each task performed has a different impact on the environment, for example​

a The control and treatment of wastewater is included as a standard specification. 


b Selection of chemicals used in the
laboratory is based on those with the least impact on the environment​


----------



## Eng.Foam (5 مارس 2007)

Training​

This is divided into three parts, as follows​
Awareness Training: This is organised for all employees, including new staff and company contractors. The main objective is to provide general information on the environmental management system and the effect on the environment of each function, for enhanced understanding and awareness 


General Environmental Training: Such training includes: fire fighting, first aid, waste management training, and a course on how to use the emergency response plan

Specific Environmental Training: According to each different job function, this includes training on pollution control. 

All training programmes are given according to the training needs of each individual’s task.​


----------



## Eng.Foam (5 مارس 2007)

Monitoring and Measurement​

The types of monitoring and measurements used are as follows

Monitoring and Measurement Programme, to ensure that all relevant legal and other requirements are met
The frequency that such a programme is conducted depends on the individual requirements of each company. However, it must be held frequently enough to ensure that it covers all legal and other requirements.​
Monitoring and Measurement Programme, to ensure that all the environment-related objectives and targets are achieved, and that the environmental management programme is being implemented and maintained in an appropriate way.
This programme is set up to monitor the progress of the established objectives, targets and environmental management programme. It is performed monthly or quarterly, according to necessity, to observe trends, and to ensure that the targets are all being met​

Internal audit​This programme is set up to evaluate the results of the environmental management system, to determine whether or not it conforms to the specifications of the internal auditor. The audit schedule depends on the results of previous audits and on the probability of each unit’s impact on the environment. The follow up of corrective and preventive action is organised periodically, either monthly or quarterly.​


----------



## فتوح (5 مارس 2007)

نشر لك نقلك الطيب

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.Foam (5 مارس 2007)

Management Review of Environmental Management System​
The review of the environmental management system, carried out by Vinythai’s environmental management review committee, is organised at least three times per year. The committee comprises the managing director, plant manager, all department managers and an environmental management representative. Discussed at each of the meetings are, amongst other items, progress of the objectives, targets and environmental management programme, environmental performance, new legal and other requirements, and results of the internal audit. The meeting emphasises the importance of all members’ participation, and recommendations for improvement, with the aim to ensure the continuous suitability, adequacy and effectiveness of the environmental management system.​
Other key elements of environmental performance, according to the ISO 14001 system, are internal and external communication, document and data control, records, operational control, emergency preparedness and response, nonconformance andcorrective and preventive action​.

In line with the requirements of ISO 14001, Vinythai’s top management has set up a commitment and policy, which, with the cooperation and dedication of all staff, is continuously maintained, followed up on and periodically reviewed. The aim of such measures is to rectify, improve and develop them.

Over and above the ISO 14001 environmental management system, however, Vinythai has established an Environmental Management Programme, as follows:​
. Waste Management System

Waste segregation, separation and collection operations were improved in 2001 to ensure a proper disposal system by:

Providing new bins and containers for all kind of waste. 
Building a new waste storage area, separated into 11 blocks according to each type of waste. 
Revising existing waste management procedures and work instructions. 
The objective of this elaborate waste collection system is to achieve maximum recycling or reusability, for example:

Quicklime: the quicklime used in production is recycled and used as a raw material in the cement operation (205 tonnes in year 2001) 
Used packaging (plastic and paper) is sent for recycling in the plastic and paper recycling plant. 
Other hazardous waste is separated and sent for disposal to GENCO, to ensure that the landfill is properly operated.

Vinythai has even joined the “Hazardous Waste Management Task Force” under the Petroleum Thai Institute, for sharing and developing waste management concepts and procedures.​
2. Fugitive Emission Programme

“Fugitive Emission shall mean any small uncaptured emission of volatile organic compounds released into the air, soil and water, via pumps, valves, flanges…”

In compliance with the European PVC Producers’ commitment, Vinythai launched the VCM fugitive emission programme at the beginning of February 2001 in the company’s PVC Production Plant. More than 6,000 points were systematically checked. with corrective action immediately taken on the discovery of any significant emission. The investigation confirmed that such emission represented less than 5% of the company’s total emission. The programme helped reduce further VCM emissions from being released into the atmosphere​
3. Environmental Control Performance

For the ISO 14001 environmental management system, the objectives, targets and programmes are established on a yearly basis. They cover four main aspects:

Energy conservation 
Material conservation, including waste minimisation 
Emission control 
- Air emissions: HCl, VCM, CO2, PVC dust

- Water emissions: pH, Total Suspended Solid –TSS, Chemical Oxygen Demand – COD,

Biological Oxygen Demand – BOD5, Chloride (ground water)

4. Other programmes​


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (3 ديسمبر 2007)

في حالة وجود اي استفسار عن المواصفة 14001 ضع السؤال وباذن الله سوف اجيب علي هذه الاسئلة


----------

